# Want SXK BB DNA60 Black



## Marechal (7/12/17)

Anyone have stock or restock on SXK Billet Box DNA 60 (Black)


----------



## Adephi (8/12/17)

If you are looking for a new one the DNA 60 is really hard to find.

But the Sir's got the 70W at the best price you will get.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-new-b-box-v4-style-70w-by-sxk


----------

